
China, Taiwan and a bakery: How a coffee sparked a diplomatic row - ethbro
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-45217936
======
ethbro
Thought this was an interesting, concrete example that's relevant to stories
of Facebook and Google trying to re-enter China.

